# Is Australia a country to build a career as an engineer?



## Konstantinos (May 26, 2011)

Hi all.

My name is Konstantinos, I am 23 years old and I am from Greece. Most of you know about the financial problem in Greece and European Union, so I am looking for a country to continue my life.

I am studying Electrical and Computer Engineer in Greece and I am in fifth year which is the last year.

My question is:

Is Australia a country to build a career as an engineer?

Thank you.


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

yes, it is.

it will be hard for you given that australian employers will not know your university and you do not have any employment experience.

but the largest community of greeks (outside greece) is in australia so that should make it easier.


----------



## Dimitris.L (May 19, 2011)

dan said:


> yes, it is.
> 
> it will be hard for you given that australian employers will not know your university and you do not have any employment experience.
> 
> but the largest community of greeks (outside greece) is in australia so that should make it easier.


G-day Dan

I am from Grecce to I am 43 years old and I am an mechanical engineer with 21 years of experience in airconditioning and HVAC building sntallations etc.
how hard or sth is to have a serius job there?


----------



## LightLED (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, with the rate of infrastructure development, I would say that yes, now's a good time to be an engineer. The problem though is your educational background, so you might have to work your way from the bottom up to get the job you want.


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

hi dimitris

with your excellent grasp of aussie lingo (like g'day!) i reckon it shouldn't be too hard for you to find a job 

the construction industry in australia is relatively healthy, so your HVAC qualifications should be useful. it will probably take you a some time to find a good job because an employer in australia will find it harder to verify your past experience... but, once you've worked for here for a year or so and demonstrated your skills then i think you will be fine.

i would look for jobs in the major cities (sydney, melbourne, brisbane) or in the remote mining communities (pilbara in WA, bowen basin in QLD)


----------



## Dimitris.L (May 19, 2011)

*Good afternoon ....Dan*



dan said:


> hi dimitris
> 
> with your excellent grasp of aussie lingo (like g'day!) i reckon it shouldn't be too hard for you to find a job
> 
> ...


I think you misundertsand me ... ( G day ) was a reply to a cover letter i have send to a hiring director of a big and serius international company on the sector I am looking for..........!
However i am up today a managing director to a firm here in Grecce and i am on charge on 18 employees... and i have earn many achivments in site progress.Also i have constuct over of 450 projects at last 10 years.
The reason that makes me try my working skills is that in my country in this time with these conditions if i stay here will be like to surrend my self in disable .........!
I think nobody serius thinking person wants that...!
I want to thank you in advance for your prommise to search something for me .
It will be a pleasure to chat with you to know each other ...
keep in touch
Dimitris


----------



## Dimitris.L (May 19, 2011)

Dimitris.L said:


> I think you misundertsand me ... ( G day ) was a reply to a cover letter i have send to a hiring director of a big and serius international company on the sector I am looking for..........!
> However i am up today a managing director to a firm here in Grecce and i am on charge on 18 employees... and i have earn many achivments in site progress.Also i have constuct over of 450 projects at last 10 years.
> The reason that makes me try my working skills is that in my country in this time with these conditions if i stay here will be like to surrend my self in disable .........!
> I think nobody serius thinking person wants that...!
> ...


** 18 employees are now that all the facts are close to 0. 2 years before was 47 .....!!


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

hi dimitris

sorry mate - i can not find you a job! with your experience you should be able to find a job yourself 

it is good to hear that you have plenty of experience and that will help you in australia. 

but you must understand that in australia we have lots of people arriving from lots of countries and most of them claim to have been the managing director of a big company in their home country. the australian companies find it harder to check a foreigner's employment history than to check the employment history of an australian person. this is sad, but it would be exactly the same if i wanted to move from australia to greece.

once you have lived and worked in australia for 1 - 2 years and have demonstrated your ability then it will become a lot easier for you to get a good job.

if you worked for an australian company in greece, or for a greek company that has an office in australia, this would make it easier.

please understand that i am not saying it will be impossible for you - i am just saying that the first little part will not be easy. i do not want you to be dissapointed!


----------



## LightLED (Feb 14, 2011)

I think dan summed it all up pretty well. Employment is relatively steady in Australia, and the government has been making efforts to get immigrants to hold skilled jobs. It's important not to expect a high-paying job once you get here. You will first have to "do your time" and get the experience a local company will recognize.


----------



## Dimitris.L (May 19, 2011)

Hi Dan

I was for a project out of Athens where I am living , ....... I understand everything also generaly I have a view of the labor market and I can understand the way to do..
I 'll keep trying to have some base to step on..!
Thank you for all your responces.

keep in touch.
dimitris 


dan said:


> hi dimitris
> 
> sorry mate - i can not find you a job! with your experience you should be able to find a job yourself
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitris.L (May 19, 2011)

portalmojo said:


> You can find jobs in Australia in this site - job search engine Australia


good evening 
thank you buddy...!
i"ll take a look...


----------

